# Steam and Trojan Virus



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Whenever i try and run a game through steam Norton Anti Virus tells me that i have a trojan virus and a couple of seconds after steam tells me that it could not run the game and that i should try again later, i have done a full system scan and uninstalled and reinstalled steam. I am not sure if the steam related problem is anyhting to do with the virus if it is how do i remove the virus? if its not can someone help me?


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Also whenever i search or go looking for that place the virus is told to be found the file doesnt exist. The other annoying thing is i tried to system restore 3 times but each time it failed, another symptom of the virus?


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

i am having the same problem actually. The way i understand it and i could be wrong. The trojan attached itself to steam and the reason why you cant play is because norton is not allowing that program to run. Wat does norton tell u?


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Norton tells me that there is a tojan virus and it can do absolutly nothing about it, but after clicking "ok" about 3 mins later a box comes up telling me its removed it when it hasn't.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

The only game it doesn't happen on is my Stubbs the Zombie demo, this really sucks


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

try going to C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp file and arrange everythiung by date. There should be stuff from today tell me what the files are.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

There are 3 files from today called: RarSFX1, WPDNSE and nsz9D.tmp


----------



## massacre305 (Jul 8, 2007)

i have the same problem, i tried everything the other guy tried and i cant find the file you asked him to find. help plz?


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Thats because the local settings folder is normally hidden you have to "un-hide" them in the properties first


----------



## massacre305 (Jul 8, 2007)

where do i go to un-hide them?


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Really sorry but i forgot...it was my friend that did it for me, ill wait untill he comes on x-fire then ill ask him


----------



## massacre305 (Jul 8, 2007)

nevermind i found them, but i cant arrange them by date.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

You have to go into the choose details bit and pick Date created and then choose that in the arange buy bit


----------



## massacre305 (Jul 8, 2007)

well when i opene counterstrike it says something about .tmp

so i deleted all TMP files that my anti-virus detected and it still appears.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

I dont know sorry i havent deleted any files yet...jsut incase :S


----------



## Ghostly_Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

Well I too am having a problem. Give it a few days, I'm sure the experts will come up with a solution.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

Give it a few weeks maybe, i have a feeling this is down to us


----------



## gunther_x36 (May 6, 2007)

sigh.... I too have come across the same problem, just started yesterday, cant seem to fix it.....


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

What the hell is happening this is getting really annoying now....ffs someone give us the solution!


----------



## Ghostly_Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

I guess some wise jerk decided to mutate the old Trojan Horse to amplify through steam to patch into other Temp files. Seeing the boost of problems starting from this Saturday I would think that this will spread even more so judging by the amount of Steam users it will be looked over carefully by experts not just on this site but by Norton, Trend Micro, and other companies as well. The aim of the companies is to stop all viruses, but they can't do that until they know what they are dealing with. The fact that all the files this virus effect are hidden, unacessable to the virus scanner, and seem to also affect the registry will cause more problems. Yes it is a pain to deal with, especially since I have already Re-Installed windows 3 times and lost the 140 gig of data I had on my computer beforehand. However it is happening so let us see how it is solved.


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

hey i dont hav a solution but if u want to play ur game turn off ur auto protect from norton launch ur game n den turn auto protect back on. it works for me.


----------



## Ghostly_Knight (Jul 8, 2007)

http://support.steampowered.com/cgi-bin/steampowered.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=164

It is completely Norton's fault...there is no virus...I simply deactivate norton for 2 seconds and I can play. This has happened somewhat like this in the past. I recommend you chane to a dif AV.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh those files you mentioned are all related to trjans...go into you emp folders and delete the whole folder...windows will recreate them again..

which firewall are u using? set that to filter steam but not cs:s or the steam games...

and Ghostly_knight..yes it is Nortons fault...it is a massively resource huingry program and isnt the gamers choice...go for AVG..but of course turning off the protection will allow the game to run as its the virus that ttaches itself to a running .exe to run its own script...so turning off norton wont fix the prob...it jus allows the script to run...best ting is to actually delete the offending files...and then get of norton...and onto something like AVG


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

I have Avg and Norton becasue i cant find anyway toget rid of it (norton) i cant remove it using Add/Remove programs and it isnt in the start menu to uninstall. Even when i am on Norton i cant turn off the AV because it doesnt give me that option.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

CAnt get rid of norton now becasue my dad has something against AVG i have no idea what...but it the only way i can get Steam to work is to get rid of norton im screwed


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

yeh ur norton install is screwd...u need to put in the disk and reinstall it should give you repair options...and your dad probably doesnt want to change because he has paid a subscription to norton...and he wants to wait till that runs out..my dads the same...but even the fre AVG is better than norton AVG Pro is the arguabley the best anti virus software....


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

We jsut had an argument about me using AVG so i had to uninstall it and the norton came free with BT Yahoo! online protection so we own no disk


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

hmm thats a bit odd...well..does ur dad know wot avg i? he cant jus get angry for no reason...


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

We had it before and he knows what it is...but he refuses to explain to me why he doesnt want it..


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

bloo choo, wen i go into my temp file these are the files i feel that are connected to my trojan.

~DF32D4.tmp
Perflib_Perfdata_b2c
sqlite_m5yg1daMc1cB1os
Perflib_Perfdata_ef4
sqlite_K7TdT8khPQ1yVfL

i cant delete these files. When it ry to i get an error message saying that a program or person is using them. So then i went to safe mode to try and tried to delete them but only the first file showed up. is there anyway i can find the exe that attached it self to my game or anyway of deleting those files.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

try using Ccleaner to trash the files...it will just run a program that will over write the files better than windows will...if that doesnt work then try turning off processes in the task manager...until you find the program it is using...the only reason you cant delete them is the program the virus is running along side is runing...so end the process trees one by one till you can delete them...try that....


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ooh and its porbs best to stay off the internet on that computer until the trojans are cleared...as someone could use them as backdoors into ur system...


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

When i went on the steampowered form there is a thread 25 pages long just like this of other ppl who are having the same problem. I talked to one of my friends who knows more about computers then i do. A lot of people are now coming to the conclusion that this is NAV's fault and not really a trojan at all.


----------



## ripperfish (Jul 8, 2007)

So how long is it going to take untill they come up with a conclusion to let them both run together in harmony?


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

Steam just recently came out with an update and a little while ago and everything was working fine. I know steam and norton have been talking about the issue so i guess whenever norton decides to update itself. 

If you go to your auto protect settings and find exclusions. Add C:\Documents and Settings\YOURNAME\Local Settings\Temp


You need to put where ur temp file is found in there and you shouldnt get that warning by norton again. When norton comes out with an update you should take that line out for security reasons.


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

hey how do i go to my auto protect setting. and how come the file that comes up is not from my documents and settings but...its in my 
C:\Users\Nam\AppData\Local\Temp\~73E3.tmp....another thing is when i try to find this file it doesnt exist. everytime when i try to launch counter strike the thing changes to like 
~76B1.tmp
~2FF5.tmp and e.t.c


----------



## NaMBoI (Jun 3, 2007)

k the problem went away for me. how bout u guys?


----------



## B336700 (Jul 10, 2007)

it just went away for me today too!


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

M8, i think its got something to do with one of the recent updates that norton has downloaded it conflicts with these particular games. Just turn off auto protect when you play games on steam and turn back on when you finish playing.

Ps: I got an update today from norton, "behavior blocking" and it has sorted out my problem.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah magical fixes.. does anyone know what actually changed with the update?


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Well because the update was called "behavior blocking" I would guess at the signature database that detects trogans.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah right...so the update was for norton security (the package with the firewall) not just the anti virus?


----------



## baby ruth (Jul 8, 2007)

Ya norton was the one who updated. Steam updated late in june with no problems and then all the sudden this pops up. Norton was detecting steam as a trojan


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

ah i get ya...yeh nortons no good!! hehe...


----------

